# FILIPINO MARTIAL ARTS CLOSE QUARTER COMBAT CORDILLERA KALI PHILIPPINE NATIONAL POLICE



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 30, 2015)

Here is a new blog post at The Instinctive Edge featuring a video of a Filipino National Police force training.

Enjoy:

The Instinctive Edge


----------



## geezer (Jul 1, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here is a new blog post at The Instinctive Edge featuring a video of a Filipino National Police force training.



Very cool. On the other hand, I wonder how some of what they are demonstrating would fit into police work. Like cutting throats with a karambit?


On the other hand, I've trained some nasty stuff too, and I'm a high school art teacher!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 1, 2015)

Depends on the country and that countries problems.  The Philippines is very different on some levels than here.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 2, 2015)

Brain,
Thanks for that video.  Love the fact that they are constantly moving


----------

